# Curado 200e7 Maitenence?



## blackmagic

Well bubbas kenner and this part of this site has me convinced to clean my Curado 200e7. Any tips /tricks that i need to be aware of before hand?Come on Dipsay and Bantam yall post alot in the reel section i know yall have a few tricks up your sleeve.
-blackmagic


----------



## BustinTops

do it in a clean well lit area, and get a schematic


----------



## Dipsay

BustinTops said:


> do it in a clean well lit area, and get a schematic


 X2. Just remember, study the schematics. lay everything out as it comes off. clean. put back together. no tricks, just practice. Dont forget to lightly grease the main gear. clean spool shaft and inside of pinion gear, clean bearings( or replace) lightly lube bearings. No grease on roller clutch bearing( anti reverse bearing on side plate) light lube only...Dip


----------



## Dawg

Don't clean in a room that has carpet, something may roll off table or go flying when opening reel,easier to find on a hard surface.


----------



## Chasin Tail

Everybody has there own method that they like. I dont use any grease on the main gear just lightly oil it. As for my bearings. I soak them in lighter fluid and let them dry then install and i run them dry no lube. I am using boca orange seal ceramic bearings and i removed the shields. Learn the schematics and try different things untill u find what you like. People think im crazy because of the way i clean my reels but i dont care about what other people think. I cast mine farther than stock reels and catch fish. Thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Bantam1

Once you get the reel open this should help:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html

Just place everything in order as you take it apart like Dip said. This will help with reassembly. There is nothing really too small that you can lose. Make sure you have the side plate facing up when you remove it and this will prevent any loss of the yoke springs.

If you have any questions just ask and I'm sure one of us can help you out.


----------



## blackmagic

Thanks alot guys . i think i will tackle it after work!


----------



## tslaya12

This is all you need...

Part 1 - 



Part 2 - 



Part 3 - 




Thank me later video is worth more than 1000 words...


----------



## Bantam1

That is my buddy Nate doing the video :rotfl:


----------



## fishsmart

If you have an iPhone you can set up the Shimano items from UTube to watch them without a computer.

Charles


----------



## blackmagic

at 1:40 in the first part the guy has a screwdriver that looks like the drag setting on a 200e7 Curado, where can you get one of those it looks like this.


----------



## trout250

1 thing to watch for is corrosion on the screw that goes through the line giude, we have experienced a problem with rust spots if you leave any salt residue on this screw, in the hole on the line guide.
This is on the E5's, have 6 of them and have the same problem on all 6. other than that the reels hold up well with min amount of maintenance,


----------



## Dipsay

blackmagic said:


> at 1:40 in the first part the guy has a screwdriver that looks like the drag setting on a 200e7 Curado, where can you get one of those it looks like this.


 Actually, that looks more like something off a Chronarch 100SF or Calcutta. The star drag is "Hurricane" on the E7 vs straight on the star. either way bro that looks like a custom job someone did there. I like it! :biggrin: gonna have to make me one..Dip


----------



## Dipsay

trout250 said:


> 1 thing to watch for is corrosion on the screw that goes through the line giude, we have experienced a problem with rust spots if you leave any salt residue on this screw, in the hole on the line guide.
> This is on the E5's, have 6 of them and have the same problem on all 6. other than that the reels hold up well with min amount of maintenance,


 X2! After I get all the rust off of one of those I lightly wipe a little Royal Purple on it and let it sit a bit so that oil can bond to it and help prevent it. Good tip 250!.


----------



## blackmagic

Dipsay said:


> Actually, that looks more like something off a Chronarch 100SF or Calcutta. The star drag is "Hurricane" on the E7 vs straight on the star. either way bro that looks like a custom job someone did there. I like it! :biggrin: gonna have to make me one..Dip


 LOL i like it too!


----------



## Bantam1

We all make our own drivers like this. It starts as a jewlers screwdriver. We then take a bearing and epoxy it to the shaft. Take your drag star of choice and epoxy that to the bearing. Some of us grind the top of the shaft down and glue a bearing to the shaft and then attach a cast control cap to the bearing. This allows you to spin the driver easily. It doubles as a tool to check spool bearings. We do not sell these drivers. They are all custom made by each technician and will vary in design.


----------



## blackmagic

Bantam1 said:


> We all make our own drivers like this. It starts as a jewlers screwdriver. We then take a bearing and epoxy it to the shaft. Take your drag star of choice and epoxy that to the bearing. Some of us grind the top of the shaft down and glue a bearing to the shaft and then attach a cast control cap to the bearing. This allows you to spin the driver easily. It doubles as a tool to check spool bearings. We do not sell these drivers. They are all custom made by each technician and will vary in design.


 Ohsad3sm


----------



## Bantam1

We looked into making a reel maintenance kit with the star drivers. The problem was the cost. We played with some samples that had plastic shafts and stars. As you can imagine they were not nearly as nice. Everyone has a different shaped hand and finger lengths too. This is why we all make our own to fit each person correctly.


----------



## trout250

thanks for the tip on the royal purple, I hadn't thought about it, but had tried a little paste wax which didn' last very long


----------



## alldaylong

tslaya12 said:


> This is all you need...
> 
> Part 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank me later video is worth more than 1000 words...


*Straight from Shimano, I like that. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:*


----------



## stdreb27

tslaya12 said:


> This is all you need...
> 
> Part 1 -
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2 -
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank me later video is worth more than 1000 words...


Beat me too it. Realistically, I had a couple things that confused me, one I overgreased the drag, and had issues. 2 the anti-reverse dog, I bent out the ears a bit, and it clicked, till it dawned on my to bend the ears back the way they were... The last thing, I couldn't figure out, instantly, was to remove the dowel screw on the other side of the reel (side opposite the handle) to remove the cover. ( I did all this, then watched the videos.) lol


----------



## Bantam1

At least you learned something from your mistakes. I bet you will not have the same problem in the future.


----------



## Texcam

Great post, thanks for sharing the videos.

About five or six years ago I saw some videos on the Shimano reels but these are much improved with the audio.

Thanks


----------



## crabtrap

Interesting that he stopped at just the main gear when he said it was a yearly cleaning on the Citica. I go all the way down to the frame...level wind, thumb bar, everything comes off and gets cleaned. Those are the parts that really get grimy. Also the inside of the cover needs a wipedown (at least). All the old grease gets flung up on it. I tend to disagree on the amount of grease on the main gear. I find just a light coat applied with a toothbrush is more than sufficient.


----------

